# (( إبتسم لثواني !! مع الطائرات )) ! ! !



## أمير صبحي (22 يوليو 2009)

لكم التعليق ...










































































































































































-------------

-----
--
-



شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة ... و لكم التعليق 



 تحياتي ​

.....................................................



​


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك من الاجر بقدر ما انجزت


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور اكثر من رائع


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلاشكرا جزيلا


----------



## haytham9d (23 يوليو 2009)

great pictures, thnx


----------



## عباس السيلاوي (23 يوليو 2009)

لووووووووووووول اشكرك ياوردة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2009)

تهريج طبعا 



شكرا على الصور


----------



## شهرزادالملكه (25 يوليو 2009)

بجد صور ممتعه جداا وجميله


----------



## سالم الجابري (26 يوليو 2009)

صور جدا جميلة اعتقد انهم لونوها في مناسبة عيد الطفل او شيء مشابه لكن على العموم انها رائعة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكـور اخي اميـر علي هذه الصـور الرائـعه


----------



## nadjeh (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الرسومات


----------



## moroco (19 أغسطس 2009)

very nice and funny pics

thnx alot


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا جميلة جدا..
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة التجميعة الجميلة,


----------



## اوس علوان (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الصور ولك مني فائق التقدير


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم الصور غريبه وجميله في نفس الوقت لم ارى اجمل منها وخاصة على طائرات تجارية مشكور على المجهود الكبير واحسنت


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا ً لجميع المهندسين الأعزاء المشاركين 


أتمنى أن تنال المواضيع جميعها إعجابكم ..



بارك الله بكم جميعاً .. 



وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

عيد مبارك على الجميع 







​






تحياتي 


___________________________
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

صور جميلة ورسوم إبداعية..

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مهندس أمير صبحي

وكل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسعادة وهناء..

وفقك الله وأدام عليك النعم .. ودفع عنك النقم..

وتقبل طاعتك وأجزل مثوبتك.


----------



## عثرة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لصور الرائعة قد تبدو وكأنها لعب اطفال ولكنها تخفى خلفها حقيقة كبيرة


----------



## اسامة الخضري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله طائرات روعة 
بس ياترى بتطير بطيار ولا بريموت كنترول؟؟؟

هههههههه
تسلم ايدك ياامير


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

[font=&quot قال:


> د.محمد باشراحيل;1279328[/font]][font=&quot]صور جميلة ورسوم إبداعية[/font]..
> 
> [font=&quot]بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مهندس أمير صبحي[/font]
> 
> ...







[font=&quot]شكراً جزيلاً لمرورك أخي الدكتور محمد باشراحيل [/font]​ 
[font=&quot]بارك الله بكَ وفيكَ [/font]​ 
[font=&quot]جعل الله أيامك كلها أعياداً ...وأتم عليك نعمته [/font]​ 
أثابك الباري وجمعني وإياكَ فى جنتهِ .. اللهم اّمين 


 [font=&quot]خالص تحياتي[/font]​


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

عثرة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لصور الرائعة قد تبدو وكأنها لعب اطفال ولكنها تخفى خلفها حقيقة كبيرة





بالفعل أختي عثرة 

العاباً فى مظهرها وقمة الصناعة العالمية فى مكمنها ( عكس أشياء كثيرة حولنا )

شكراً جزيلاً لمروركِ 
​

تحياتي 


​


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اسامة الخضري قال:


> الله طائرات روعة
> بس ياترى بتطير بطيار ولا بريموت كنترول؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههه
> تسلم ايدك ياامير





اهلا ً وسهلاً الأخ والصديق المهندس أسامة 

الموضوع إذداد روعة ً بوجودك 

وأنت رجل من الشق المدني هندسياً .. فلو إستطعت صُنع ريموت فنرحب به 

ولك حساب شخصي اّخر 


تحياتي 


​


----------

